# نصايح عامة لبيت جميل



## + بريسكلا + (7 مارس 2009)

*العناية بحوض غسيل الأواني و تنظيف الأحواض أول بأول وعدم ترك باقي الأطعمة بالحوض حتى لايسبب تبقع بالحوض يصعب تنظيفه وينظف الحوض دائماً بالكلوركس ويدعك جيداً كماعليك المحافظه على البالوعه من السداد بوضع صفاية لحمايتها من الإنسداد، وعند الإنتهاء من إستخدامه قومي بصب ماء ساخن لكي يزيل الدهون العالقة بها وعدم تراكم الفضلات بالداخل وسكب كلوركس بالداخل أيضاً لتعقيمه . 

2- الإهتمام بتنظيف الثلاجه بشكل دوري للمحافظه على صحه أفراد الأسرة ومن ذالك العنايه بالمؤكلات ووضح الخضار والورقيات في علب لمنع إنتشار الروائح للثلاجه، قومي بادخال كمية من الفحم فى سبت صغير على أحد الرفوف البعيدة من الثلاجة ليمتص الروائح وإحرصى على مسح الثلاجة بماء مع بيكربونات الصودة لأنة يعقمها. 

3- لتنظيف أشجار الزينه يمكن أن تقومي برشها بالماء بشكل مكثف حتى تزال الأتربه عنها فإما أن تقومي بهذا بإستخدام صنبور المياه أو إستخدام المرش في ذالك، وهناك طريقه أخرى وهي بإستخدام مجفف الشعر وتوجيهه إلى الأتربه.

4- إذا كان لديك أطفال وإتسخت الجداران بالألوان، فيمكنك إستخدام المسحات الطبية لإزالتها أو إستخدام الأسيتون لإزالة البقع عن بقية الأسطح المتسخة بمثل تلك البقع.

5- للتخلص من رائحه القلي في المنزل يمكنك حرق كميه من السكر في المقلاة على طريقة الكراميل وحين يقترب من الإحتراق إحملي المقلاة وتجولي بها في الأماكن التي تنتشر في الرائحة .

6- راعي تهوية السجاد من آن إلى آخر في الهواء الطلق حتى تبتعد عنه حشرة العتة ويصبح صحيًا خاليًا مما يعلق به من مُسببات الحساسية ومن أية كائنات صغيرة لا تُرى.

7- في حال إتسخت المفروشات بالشوكولاتة عليك قشطها بسكين عريض ثم ضعي الماء البارد على مكان البقعة وإفركيه بخليط مكون من ربع ملعقة منظف غير مبيض مع فنجان من الماء الفاتر.

8- أما الدهون فعليك مسحها بسرعة وإزالة المتبقي منها بمنديل من الورق ويمكنك الإستعانة بعد ذلك بمزيل طلاء الأظافر لإزالة ما تبقى من البقعة.

9- إذا كان لديك أطفالاً فتأكدي من أنك ستواجهين مشكلة لصق العلكة بالمفروشات، ولحل هذه المشكلة ضعي قطعة من الثلج على العلكة حتى تتجمد ثم كسريها عندما تصبح قاسية.


10- نظفي السجاد يوميًّا لإزالة الأتربة بإستخدام المكنسه الكهربائيه، ونظفيه مرة كل شهر بالماء والخل؛ أو أحد المطهرات ليكون زاهياً ويمسح بإسفنجة أو قطعة قماش مبللة في المحلول المكون من كوب ماء مع كوب خل ويُترك ليجف سواء في الهواء الطلق ليلاً أو بتعريضه لتيار هوائي بارد من مروحة .

11- يمكنك إستخدام منعم الملابس كنوع من التعطير للغرف إذا مزجتيه بقليل من الماء وقمتي بدعك السجاد به. 

12- ضعي بقايا الصابون العطرة تحت أطراف السجاد لتبتعد عنها حشرة العتة التي تجذبها رائحة الصوف. 

13- لتلميع الأرضيات الخشبية بالورنيش المخصص لتلميعها الباركيه تنظف من الأتربة أو البقع بقطعة قماش مبللة بالماء وقليل من الخل، وإذا كانت الأرضية شديدة الإتساخ تُدلَّك بقطعة صوف مغموسة في التربنتينا، وهي تباع عند بائعي الدهانات.

14- ثم إدهني الأرض الخشبية بالورنيش المخصصلا لتلميعها، وهو يباع أيضًا عند حوانيت الدهانات والسوبر ماركت، 
وتترك الأرضيات لتجف تمامًا قبل السير عليها. 

15- في حالة إصفرار البلاط الأبيض أو السراميك في الحمام ضعي محلول الكلور والماء بمقدار متساوٍي، وإنثريه على الحوائط والأرضيات التي أصابها الإصفرار دون أن يلمس المحلول يدكِ، بل إنثريه من بخاخة أو إسكبيه من إناء زجاجي وإتركيه عشر دقائق ثم إدعكيه بفرشاة صغيرة بالماء والمنظف و سيختفي اللون الأصفر تمامًا إن شاء الله.

16-لإزالة الصدأ من المقابض الحديدية ومقابض الأثاث قُومِي بمسحها بقطعة صوف مبللة بزيت التربنتبنا، ثم إمسحيها بعد ربع ساعة بقطعة نظيفة، وكرري المحاولة لتحصلي على لمعانهها وبريقها من جديد، كما يمكنك إستخدام معجون الأسنان لنفس الغرض.

17- للتخلص من الروائح الكريهة والأبخرة المتصاعدة من الطعام والدهانات للحوائط ضعي طبقًا صغيرًا به ماء وكثير من الخل فيمتص الرائحة.

18- لتبعدي العتة عند تخزين ملابسك الشتوية أو البطاطين الصوفية، ضعي زجاجات العطر الفارغة أو بقايا الصابون العطري 
فتكتسب الخزانة أو الدولاب رائحة جميلة عطرة تطرد العتة، بدلاً من المبيدات التي تسبب الحساسية لجلدك وأنفك.

19- لتبعدي الذباب والبعوض عن بيتك وحجرتك إزرعي الريحان والنعاع على شرفات الحجرات فرائحتها النفاذة العطرة تطردها بعيدًا.

20- للتخلص من النمل ضعي في الفتحات والشقوق مضافًا إلى الماء والبودرة المخصصة للنمل، وكرري ذلك لمدة أسبوعين، لتتخلصي من النمل تمامًا،أو إستخدمي مواد ذات رائحه نفاثة مثل القرفه أو الخل أو الهيل لطرد النمل.

21- لتعطير المنزل يمكنك إستخدام الفواحات أو إستخدام ملين الملابس ووضع كميه منه بعد خلطها بالماء في مرش الماء وتعطير المنزل به كما يمكنك غسل كيس المكنسه الكهربائيه ونقعها في الملطف ذاته لكي تفوح الرائحه العطرة في كل مرة تقومين بتشغيلها ​*


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2009)

نصائح جميله ومفيده 

شكرااااااااااااااا بريسكلا يا قمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2009)

نصايح روعه يا بريسكلا


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

بريسكلا

اشكرك اختي على النصائح القيمة

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا يابريسكلا علي النصايح
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> نصائح جميله ومفيده
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا بريسكلا يا قمر​



*ميرسى لمرورك كاندى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> نصايح روعه يا بريسكلا



*ميرسى يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بريسكلا
> 
> اشكرك اختي على النصائح القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


*
ميرسى كليمو 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على النصائح القيمة
والمهم ان البنات تعمل بيها
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا يابريسكلا علي النصايح
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويعوض تعبك​



*ميرسى لمرورك جوجو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على النصائح القيمة
> والمهم ان البنات تعمل بيها
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى لمرورك وليم 
نورت الموضوع
وفعلا المهم اللى يعمل بيها​*


----------

